

Show HN: Hitcher – Connect on the Caltrain - jameshk
http://challengepost.com/software/hitcher

======
liampronan
wow, thanks for the post! I'm the creator and would love to answer any
questions. It will be on app stores soon, and I may expand it to other cities
if it takes off, since it's based on GTFS data feeds that are available in
many cities

~~~
yellowskijacket
Good luck! What did you think of Ionic? (I've never used it myself, but am
curious.)

~~~
liampronan
Thanks! Ionic is really awesome!! I would highly suggest trying it out,
especially if you have familiarity with Angular -- you can make apps very
quickly. The community is very helpful/responsive, and the team seems to be
focused on continually improving it.

------
iandanforth
The name suggests that this is a dating app, was surprised that it wasn't.

~~~
liampronan
Yes, that's a main concern of mine, but I really liked the idea of a train
hitch (like how the app connects people)

------
jameshk
Not mine, just thought it was interesting.

